# Marietta, Oh specialty



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Go for it! I bet you'll have fun.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

JessiesGirl said:


> Jessie is in her first show next weekend at the WPKA and since we entered they sent us a premium for the Appalachian GRC Specialty in Marietta, it's not far from us. This would be something I would have asked my breeder if she was physically capable of showing but since she has had some long term health issues she hasn't shown in years. If I could rely on the results of her class after she shows I would but I know 1 of the puppies she would be competing against and well lets just say Whippet with Golden Retriever fur so thats not competition.
> 
> The entry for the puppy classes is reduced and my sister who works for a professional handler said the price wasn't bad to just get her out there for the experience. I tend to err on the side of caution so I don't want to throw her in to a specialty with a much more crowded ring. I have my sister and other show friends who will be there for the regular show for any ride/hotel/equipment that I may need I just don't want to flood her and make her hate showing.
> 
> I have until May 2 to send the entry in so I'm not going to worry too much


We'll see you at WPKA and we'll likely be in Marietta too!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Just keep it fun and she will have a blast!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree, keep it fun and she will have fun! Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## JessiesGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks, I just talked to a friend of mine with Dobes who is going to Marietta too and she has a puppy that could use a buddy to tire her so it looks like everyone says go. Guess I'll see you all in Marietta!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Did you have fun with her this weekend? I have learned that is all that matters. Different day, different outcomes.


----------



## JessiesGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

lol we sent in the entry and it was received the day after entries closed. I forgot that they don't count entries by the postmark date but actual date they are received. She is entered in New Castle, Bushy Run, and possibly Waynesburg. I would rather do Bushy Run and Obedience in Bushy Run and then focus on her hunting (she is a natural!) until she matures. I took her to a Judges Seminar last weekend for agility, obedience, rally, and hunt demos where one of the judges told me she did Goldens and was kind enough to pick Jessie apart for me. She agreed that I should finish out the year for practice then let her mature because she needs bone and head but for field/show she looks good now but not winning. After, having a gun shot 8 times around her and using one of my poor dead quail as a happy bird I am more than happy to put conformation on the back burner. She has so much natural talent for field that I bet she will have her field CH before her regular CH!

She had fun at WPKA and though she didn't place she was really well behaved for the judge.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

JessiesGirl said:


> lol we sent in the entry and it was received the day after entries closed. I forgot that they don't count entries by the postmark date but actual date they are received. She is entered in New Castle, Bushy Run, and possibly Waynesburg. I would rather do Bushy Run and Obedience in Bushy Run and then focus on her hunting (she is a natural!) until she matures. I took her to a Judges Seminar last weekend for agility, obedience, rally, and hunt demos where one of the judges told me she did Goldens and was kind enough to pick Jessie apart for me. She agreed that I should finish out the year for practice then let her mature because she needs bone and head but for field/show she looks good now but not winning. After, having a gun shot 8 times around her and using one of my poor dead quail as a happy bird I am more than happy to put conformation on the back burner. She has so much natural talent for field that I bet she will have her field CH before her regular CH!
> 
> She had fun at WPKA and though she didn't place she was really well behaved for the judge.


Make sure to enter the GPGRC specialty also held in New Castle June 20-22 and the supported entry in Waynesburg that same weekend! There will be two puppy sweepstakes!


----------



## JessiesGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Waynesburg is a very large Bull Terrier specialty so I wasn't considering it but my mother has decided to give handling a shot so maybe we will enter it and she will show her instead. I am obligated to the Bullies first since I work for the breeder.

Do I go on infodog to "download" the specialty entry for Waynesburg since I didn't get a premium in the mail like the Marietta specialty or is the Waynesburg entry all I need?


----------

